# Brand New BMW M135i New Car Protection



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

*BMW M135i*​
My work colleague had his brand new BMW M135i delivered last week so I offered to get a good layer of protection applied for the winter and to add some gloss! :buffer:

_The car itself is a weapon powered by a straight six-cylinder engine with a Twin Scroll turbo delivering 320hp and 450Nm of torque through a dynamic 8 speed auto Steptronic box, capable of 0-60 in 4.9 seconds using launch control with a limited top speed of 155mph. To finish off the owner opted for an upgraded M Performance exhaust resulting in a lovely sound! _

*Interior:*
First up I gave the interior a quick going over, considering its only 1 week old not much needed done. 
Matts were cleaned and treated to Gtechniq smart fabric for maximum protection, windows cleaned using Gtechniq G6 Perfect Glass, all plastics and rubbers cleaned using Meguiars APC, Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care and leather cleaned using a light spray of Dr Leather.

*Cleaning Stage:*
Next was to clean the exterior, even though it's only covered 400 miles and only 1 week old it was looking rather dirty due to the salty roads. 
Citrus pre-wash was applied to the body, Billberry wheel cleaner to the wheels and Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner to the arches. This was then followed by a thick layer of Magifoam Snow Foam left to dwell for 10 minutes before rinsing off. I then moved on to cleaning under the bonnet and all door shuts using Meguiars Super Degreaser and Meguiars APC. Using the 2 Bucket Method I then washed the body with Gyeon Bathe using a Meguiars lamb's wool mitt. Followed by washing the wheels and exhaust tips with Gyeon Bathe using a range of brushes and a wash mitt.

*Decontamination Stage:*
This next stage is important even for a brand new car to ensure all contaminants are removed. First up was an application of Tardis followed by iron-x. It's possible the car has seen some sort of rail travel or rail yards from its journey so ensuring all iron deposits were removed results in best finish - although very little was apparent. Completing the decontamination stage I went over all glass and body work with Auto Finesse Clay Bar.

*Wheel and Exhaust Stage:*
Wheels were removed for best access and coverage where brake calipers and hubs were de greased then sealed using FK1000P, arch liners treated with Aerospace Protectant 303 and wheels and exhausts polished with Autoglym Super Resin Polish followed by 2 coats of FK1000P - high temperature sealant. Blackfire Tyre dressing was applied to finish off the look and wheels were then put back on and torqued upto the stated 140Nm.

*Seal Stage:*
I then went over the bodywork with Poorboys Black Hole sealant on a new Meguiars 7" finishing pad, medium speed using a DA followed by applying 2 coats of FK1000P for best durability throughout the winter topped off with Blackfire Midnight Sun instant detailer the next day.

*Finishing Touches Stage:*
Under the bonnet I applied Aerospace Protectant 303 to all plastics and Dodo Juice Red Mist to all metal work. All door shuts and fuel shuts were also coated with Dodo Juice Red Mist for best protection and finish. 
And finally exterior glass was treated with Gtechniq G1 Clear Vision, 3 coats to windscreen and 1 coat to all others.

_Now for the pics..._

*Before & After:*
1 - Before After by MJWDetail, on Flickr

*Some pre-wash pics:*
2 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

3 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

4 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

5 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

6 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

*A really chilly -2.5°C for the washing stage wasn't so pleasant:*
6a by MJWDetail, on Flickr

7 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

8 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

9 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

10 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

11 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

12 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

13 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

14 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

15 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

16 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

17 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

18 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

19 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

20 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

21 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

22 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

24 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

26 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

27 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

28 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

31 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

32 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

*Lovely huge brakes on the car:*
33 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

33a by MJWDetail, on Flickr

35 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

36 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

37 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

38 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

40 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

41 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

42 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

43 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

45 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

46 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

48 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

49 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

50 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

51 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

52 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

53 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

55 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

62 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

63 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

67 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

68 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

71 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

72 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

73 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

76 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

77 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

78 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

79 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

*Glass treatment should last upto 20,000 miles :thumb:*
80 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

81 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

82 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

83 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

84 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

85 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

86 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

87 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

89 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

*Quick beading shot:*
90 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

*Now for the outside completed pics:*
97 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

99 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

101 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

103 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

104 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

106 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

107 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

108 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

109 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

110 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

111 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

112 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

114 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

116 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

119 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

122 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

123 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

125 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

126 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

If you made it this far then thanks for reading :wave:


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Smart Fabric I1 Coating in action - repels liquid and beads:*

__
https://flic.kr/p/qytsv3


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning work mate but I'm not sure he deserves a mate like you to get that so filthy in 400 miles.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

haha cheers, I think he was too busy enjoying his new car!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

That's looks stunning now. Great work.


----------



## Monchus (Jun 28, 2014)

Great work, great car!


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

Just wanted to let you know that you've tried to mask the number plate in most photos, but you missed one! Just after the post about the glass treatment. Thought you'd want to know! .

Looks amazing!


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Awesome Work! Noted some of your methods to have a go on my own black car. (new to detailing)


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great job &well protected for the winter now


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great job and a good write up. Love these wee cars myself.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job and nice car! 

Ps. Come do mine, I'm just down the road lol.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

minnis said:


> Just wanted to let you know that you've tried to mask the number plate in most photos, but you missed one! Just after the post about the glass treatment. Thought you'd want to know! .
> 
> Looks amazing!


Thanks for the heads-up, now sorted :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

well done Martin..awesome work and pics.Do you rate highly the total elipse tire gel?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow stunning!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice job on the pocket rocket!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

StamGreek said:


> well done Martin..awesome work and pics.Do you rate highly the total elipse tire gel?


Cheers, yeah I rate it quite highly - apply thin and layer with 2 or 3 coats if more gloss is needed :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Great work! Gloss black grilles would finish it off nicely!


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your photos and write up. I am often left wondering why a substantial minority share half arsed awful work on here, but now and again there is a gem of a post by some one who really understands what goes into a new car detail. Paint, plastics, glass, metal, calipers, wheels, arches, upholstery and mats.

That looks like a really great finish and a thorough job. I hope your mate got his wallet out. I would want £500 do do all that.

Hopefully he will look after it and not take it down to the hand car wash and undo a great deal of your fine work.

Jon


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jon Allum said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos and write up. I am often left wondering why a substantial minority share half arsed awful work on here, but now and again there is a gem of a post by some one who really understands what goes into a new car detail. Paint, plastics, glass, metal, calipers, wheels, arches, upholstery and mats.
> 
> That looks like a really great finish and a thorough job. I hope your mate got his wallet out. I would want £500 do do all that.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the comments. Indeed if a jobs worth doing, it's worth doing right :thumb:


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I love these, have to be a 5door manual for me though but still cracking car all the same. 

Good job on what you have achieved on that too, even more so in those cold conditions


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice job mate, cracking looking car :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning finish. I had a M135i up until 3 months ago.... miss it dearly, in fact I would give my up right testicle to get another one


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

stunning car mate, i love them. i've driven one identical to this, black 3 door with dsg, i loved it.

can i ask what width are the wheels and are they staggered?


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Stunning looking car!!:argie:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Great work mate


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

martin_46 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, now sorted :thumb:


There is still one


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice job mate


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

martin_46 said:


> *Smart Fabric I1 Coating in action - repels liquid and beads:*
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qytsv3


Looks like it repels a bit but some sinks in. Is it a trick of the camera?


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Max M4X WW said:


> There is still one


I left that one just to test you guys :lol:


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

SiGainey said:


> Looks like it repels a bit but some sinks in. Is it a trick of the camera?


I think it's more due to less water so doesn't look like it beads, possibly a little sinks in though.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

jayz_son said:


> stunning car mate, i love them. i've driven one identical to this, black 3 door with dsg, i loved it.
> 
> can i ask what width are the wheels and are they staggered?


The rear wheels look like they sit slightly further out (10-15mm maybe). 
Didn't really take note of tyre sizes but at a guess front probably 225, rear 245 :thumb:


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

That's one nice looking M135i. Fantastic cars (although I would say that as I own one as well).

It's great to see the photo's of the calipers with the wheels removed. The brakes are fantastic on this car. I didn't really appreciate how big they were until seeing your pictures.

That's a great write up. I shall use some of your products moving forward to maintain mine. I will definitely give the Blackfire Tyre gel a shot.

The black must be a killer to keep clean in this weather. I went for almost the polar opposite in silver as below.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks, yeah the brakes are huge and look great too! That looks lovely in silver too!


----------



## TomBaxter_123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks brilliant mate, great work!!


----------

